# best ever catch



## two-eyes-up (Mar 21, 2012)

my buddy and i caught 102 whiting monday and tuesday caught 125 whiting (sea mullet). best ever catch.

charles t.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 21, 2012)

So how are you going to cook them?


----------



## two-eyes-up (Mar 22, 2012)

fried mostly,never smoked whiting ,its a mild fish and may not smoke well.might give it a try,might be missing out on good eats.

charles t.


----------



## luv2q (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 22, 2012)

I'd try smoking some...it might make good fish spread!


----------



## sailormike68 (Mar 23, 2012)

Definetly smoke it for fish dip. Whiting makes good dip. Its a lot of work but what else ya gona do with 200+ whiting and a 12 pack? I just posted my recipie for fish dip under "roll call" titled "complete newbie" sorry I would copy and paste but I'm working with my phone instead of a puter and not sure how to do that
Sounds like a good day of fishinThumbs Up


----------

